# Paranoid Android 3



## tweakymattman (Jul 13, 2011)

We gonna see the love?
Sent from my SCH-R530U using RootzWiki


----------



## Haze (Nov 26, 2011)

Never.


----------



## droidxixis (Jun 9, 2011)

I hope so!


----------



## juancaperez2000 (Aug 8, 2012)

Is released at xda!!!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## sixohtew (Jun 14, 2011)

My hard drive can handle many repos and build 2 ROMs so I can take a look at the source and see if I can build it easy. I'll take a look when I get home. Right now I'm working with rootbox which is AOKP based with pa and cm features. But if it builds and boots and is stable I'll post it on here.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## Disneyfist (Nov 24, 2012)

Just go over to xda and install it. I've been running it for a week now and love it. Fast, stable, and the best battery life I've had.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Andre08 (Jul 7, 2011)

On teamuscellular

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## droidxixis (Jun 9, 2011)

juancaperez2000 said:


> Is released at xda!!!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


for VZW?


----------



## Disneyfist (Nov 24, 2012)

droidxixis said:


> for VZW?


yes

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hulk2 (Sep 17, 2011)

Will sum one post a link please Cuz all I'm finding is the one for nexus fones

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## mentose457 (Aug 26, 2011)

The only thing I could find was THIS. It it the result of a ROM orgy where Paranoid Android, AOKP and CM got it on.

Also, in ingrish fone is acutaly spelled with a 'ph' as in phone. Retarded I know.


----------



## jayRokk (Feb 23, 2013)

mentose457 said:


> The only thing I could find was THIS. It it the result of a ROM orgy where Paranoid Android, AOKP and CM got it on.
> 
> Also, in ingrish fone is acutaly spelled with a 'ph' as in phone. Retarded I know.


I've tried it out and its a very good ROM


Sent from my SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mentose457 (Aug 26, 2011)

PA 3.1 is now available on XDA.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Disneyfist (Nov 24, 2012)

mentose457 said:


> PA 3.1 is now available on XDA.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


Right now I'm running 3.0+, but I can't find it on xda. Mind putting up a link?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ritchell (Aug 7, 2011)

Disneyfist said:


> Right now I'm running 3.0+, but I can't find it on xda. Mind putting up a link?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


It's on the first page of the VZWGS3 Original Dev forum: http://forum.xda-developers.com/forumdisplay.php?f=1692

Specifically:
http://d-h.st/users/notta/?fld_id=10896#files


----------



## Disneyfist (Nov 24, 2012)

Ritchell said:


> It's on the first page of the VZWGS3 Original Dev forum: http://forum.xda-developers.com/forumdisplay.php?f=1692
> 
> Specifically:
> http://d-h.st/users/notta/?fld_id=10896#files


That's why I didn't see it lol. Forgot that it was in original. It's a habit for me to not look there. Thank ya sir.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------

